# New Knife from Scott



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2017)

I sent Scott some stabilized buckeye burl and asked him to create a kitchen knife for my wife. It turned out awesome and mamma is very excited about it. Thanks from me and my happy wife !
@NYWoodturner

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2017)

That's beautiful! I like that blade shape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yep ! That's who I thought it was. Really nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful! I like that blade shape



Thanks Doc, took us a lil while to nail down the shape bcuz I can't draw stick figures very well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats on the new Knife. It is a real looker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2017)

Beauty of a knife, Scott really made the buckeye pop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 7, 2017)

Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## edward knox (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2017)

That's awesome. I'm going to have to start kissing some Scott butt and try for my own trade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 7, 2017)

ditto!!!


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 7, 2017)

Want!


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2017)

Really like that one, Scott!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Interestingshape. I really like it. The handle is sweet looking also....what is the function of the shape of the blade? Looks like a tanto shape....


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Interestingshape. I really like it .what is the function of the shape of the blade? Looks like a tanto shape....



Did @Tclem hack your user acct ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

manbuckwal said:


> Did @Tclem hack your user acct ?



Nah...that's called fat fingers on a skinny keypad. If he hacked my account, everything would be misspelled horrendously....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Interestingshape. I really like it. The handle is sweet looking also....what is the function of the shape of the blade? Looks like a tanto shape....



That's a beautiful knife Tom, great job Scott!

Marc, the style is a Santuko knife, the rounded end makes it easier to work with and harder to cut yourself. That is what chefs tell me anyway. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2017)

@ripjack13 Really? Oh I think that chittum burl pen is headed south instead of north.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Really? Oh I think that chittum burl pen is headed south instead of north.


West is best...
​


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> West is best...
> ​


aint got any wood in my shop


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Tclem said:


> aint got any wood in my shop


Because you only buy plywood now and make squares and rectangles while bitching about your bit or some bat guana... it's time to put the technology down and get back to basics.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Almost forgot...
@NYWoodturner you are an awesome knife maker, woodTurner and wb bossman. I don't care what the "texans" say about you, you are my favorite person on wb. I believe that knife you made and the gesture of selflessly sending it to another person who appreciates your vast talents is a testimony to the kind of person you are..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Almost forgot...
> @NYWoodturner you are an awesome knife maker, woodTurner and wb bossman. I don't care what the "texans" say about you, you are my favorite person on wb. I believe that knife you made and the gesture of selflessly sending it to another person who appreciates your vast talents is a testimony to the kind of person you are..




DITTO!!!


----------

